# Picture framing and craft shops



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I might find: 

- A shop that can frame art, either in one of the malls (MoE, Ibn Battuta, Dubai Mall, maybe?), or somewhere near JLT?
- A craft shop, or somewhere where I can buy fake jewels?

Thanks!


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Beach center on beach road has a craft shop, and there lots of stuff like that at dragon mart too.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Also there are lots of fake jewels in Satwa - was there this morning and thought of your post. across from the mosque (west side) there is dream days and a few other shops.

the antique museum in al quoz does framing.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Satwa - very very reasonable framing cost even with non reflective glass!


----------



## amex_id (Jun 16, 2013)

> A shop that can frame art, either in one of the malls (MoE, Ibn Battuta, Dubai Mall, maybe?), or somewhere near JLT?


you guys can try calling dubaiframes. c o m... these guys are also reasonable low on prices with pick up and deliver also included. the have a location in karama and sh zayed road

cheers


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

SilverClover said:


> Can anyone tell me where I might find:
> 
> - A shop that can frame art, either in one of the malls (MoE, Ibn Battuta, Dubai Mall, maybe?), or somewhere near JLT?


There's a picture framing kiosk in Marina Walk. Right outside Spinneys, next to the Etisalat kiosk.


----------

